# Leaving a hedgie alone for a few days?



## belly423

Is it ok to leave a hedgie alone for a few days? I recently went away for a few days and left him with a friend who looked after him really well but he was definitely stressed. I took his cage out of his room and put it next to the front door. It was still early so he was sleeping but by the time I had got all his stuff together he had woken up and pooped all around the cage with green poop and ignored his litter tray for the first time. He did this until I bought him home and as soon as he got home he went back to normal. he didnt use his wheel at all when away but used it immediately when he got home. 

It is not possible to get someone to come in and feed him due to the distance away so if I leave enough water/food will he be ok for 3 nights? I leave late one night and get back early morning so it will only be 2 full days but need to know if this is best or stress him out moving him and staying with a friend.

Many thanks as always.


----------



## Lilysmommy

It'd be best to stress him with the stay, I think. Leaving him alone, there's so many things that could happen - heating going out, food/water getting stale or the water getting dirty or tipped over, injuries, sickness, etc. It may not all necessarily be likely to happen, but...the possibility is there. Green poops from some stress sounds like the lesser of two evils to me, personally.


----------



## JulieAnne

I agree with Lilysmommy. I would be terrified of something happening.


----------



## Prettywoman030981

We were gone this last weekend and left Barnabus at home. My father in law came over to tend to the dogs and to change Barnabus's water and everything was fine. My father in law is not familiar with hedgies, so he was not comfortable with doing more than than changing out the water. I left enough food (and a few mealies) for the time I was gone and he had plenty. But Barnabus doesn't let much phase him and is a fairly flexible hedgie when I comes to changes in routine.


----------

